# got my new fixed



## jim55 (10 Jan 2012)

but its the wrong colour ,,i ordered black and its brg,,where do i stand on this ??i got it new off ebay and its came fom the phillipines in a box brand new ,,it was meant to b delivered yest and they sent it too the wrong house so i had to drive and collect it myself from the local courier depot ,,now its not right what shall i do ?,iv emailed the seller and told them ,,it even says on their advert so theres no dispute

FIXIE VIKING ROAD BIKE WITH DROP (RACING STYLE) HANDLEBARS HAS THAT GREAT SLICK STREET LOOK AS ITS IN GLOSS BLACK
where do i stand here ?the bike is built up but iv not even had it out the house yet ,,can they just say tuff ?it was bought through ebay and paid by paypalso there is a paper trail.on the positive its a nice looking bike ,,seems btr made than i was expecting ,,and although its listed as 12kilo ,,it doesnt feel like it and i think they have put a typo in the listing ,,im quite impressed apart from the colour !!!lol


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jan 2012)

Not too sure on how you go about redressing the balance.

You could suggest that they pay for a full spray job.


----------



## PpPete (10 Jan 2012)

If seller does not respond - open a dispute through ebay. Insist they give you a full refund on the basis that it is not as described - and tell them to collect the bike from you, at their cost.


----------



## jim55 (10 Jan 2012)

tbh id rather they just changed it for a black one ,,i wouldnt b too confident stripping a complete bike(bb and headset) and rebuilding it ,,theres the time issue as well


----------



## jim55 (10 Jan 2012)

PpPete said:


> If seller does not respond - open a dispute through ebay. Insist they give you a full refund on the basis that it is not as described - and tell them to collect the bike from you, at their cost.


that sounds like a plan ,,its a ballache (and fuel )to go and get it ,,i mean ,,what if i didnt have a car?


----------



## PpPete (10 Jan 2012)

I'm confused - is this the seller you referred to in a previous post (Cadley Heath) - or an ebay seller in the Phillipines ?


----------



## jim55 (10 Jan 2012)

its a ebay seller ,,bankrupt bike parts i think,,,somebody actually posted and said they had dealt with them before when i posted the link ,,got good feed back and apart from the courier stuff they seem ok so far ,,lets see what their after sales service is like


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Jan 2012)

Goods not as described: you are entitled to a refund or exchange at their expense.

You will need to contact them before you can open a dispute.

Be sure to tell them you want a Saturday collection if there is not normally anyone at home in the day.


----------



## jim55 (10 Jan 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Goods not as described: you are entitled to a refund or exchange at their expense.
> 
> You will need to contact them before you can open a dispute.
> 
> Be sure to tell them you want a Saturday collection if there is not normally anyone at home in the day.


 
thanks ,,good advice ,,du think the courier would pick up unwanted bike at the same time ?if so that will solve the problem at a stroke ,,i fin at 2 every day,i suppose i could have it del after that ,,thanks


----------



## PpPete (10 Jan 2012)

jim55 said:


> thanks ,,good advice ,,du think the courier would pick up unwanted bike at the same time ?if so that will solve the problem at a stroke ,,i fin at 2 every day,i suppose i could have it del after that ,,thanks


 
Most courier companies are crap at that sort of thing.
But that is the seller's problem, not yours.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Jan 2012)

Usually the defective product has to be returned before a replacement is sent. However, as it's their mistake that puts you "in the driving seat" so take a firm (but reasonable) line.

If it were me I would explain that I have already been inconvenienced by both their error and the courier's (although that is not the seller's fault) and would like them to bring your new bike when they collect the old one.

They might go for it, you won't know until you ask.

My experience of couriers is that it is not possible to pin them down to a particular time of day, so if they can't guarantee a delivery after 2pm then state that you require a Saturday delivery/collection.

Either way it has always been my experience that you'll get more by being reasonable than being stroppy: mistakes happen to the best of us.


----------



## jim55 (10 Jan 2012)

They sent me an email in response I'm just gona keep it now 
I can't believe nobody has said to them before ,, below is what they sent


Dear jamesm5793,

Hi James, 


This is an unbelievable situation , we have been selling these for a year or so with the same description which does state BLACK , but it turns out they are not black and never have been they are British racing Green which is very dark green .

Not one single customer has ever complained or mentioned it to us !!!!!!!! 

So really sorry this bike is not made in Black the only colour is the very dark green as you received , naturally if you are not happy with this great value bike in the colour its made in we will get it collected and refund you in full , 

or if you decide to keep it then we will refund you £10 as a little compensation . If you would like refund please get the bike packed up ready ( in such a way that it will not get scratched )to collect and we will arrange the collection . 

Once again we apologise about this , we just cannot believe no one has mentioned it , assume they must think what a great bike it is for the price .


Happy New Year

- bankrupt_bike_parts


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Jan 2012)

Hmmm, really? Sounds like a well-rehearsed line to me.

A tenner seems modest compensation. If you were to return the bike it is going to cost them more than that to collect and restock the bike (not to mention the negative feedback that you are entitled to leave); I'd be inclined to point this out and suggest that a £25 credit voucher to spend with them is closer to the mark.

I'd also stipulate that I'd want to see their adverts amended.

Nothing to lose...


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jan 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Hmmm, really? Sounds like a well-rehearsed line to me.
> Nothing to lose...


Except a tenner and the hassle of a PayPal claim


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Jan 2012)

It's possible that they could withdraw the offer, but a courier and bad feedback will cost them more than a £10

PS How do you like to eat yours?


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jan 2012)

Philllipines? Their location is stated on eBay as 'Cradley Heath, United Kingdom'
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180793520764
Hate it when sellers blatantly lie about being UK based 
This particularly listing as only just be re-listed, and it still says 'Gloss Black'


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Jan 2012)

Yeah, whatever; the important question is "are you a nibbler, a chomper or a licker"?


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jan 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Yeah, whatever; the important question is "are you a nibbler, a chomper or a licker"?


I like to nibble the top open, get some licky licky action going on the insides then chomp away like a nutter


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Jan 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I like to nibble the top open, get some licky licky action going on the insides then chomp away like a nutter


A man after my own heart! I always knew we were soul-brothers.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 Jan 2012)

jim55 said:


> but its the wrong colour ,,i ordered black and its brg,,where do i stand on this ??i got it new off ebay and its came fom the phillipines in a box brand new ,,it was meant to b delivered yest and they sent it too the wrong house so i had to drive and collect it myself from the local courier depot ,,now its not right what shall i do ?,iv emailed the seller and told them ,,it even says on their advert so theres no dispute
> 
> *FIXIE VIKING ROAD BIKE WITH DROP (RACING STYLE) HANDLEBARS HAS THAT GREAT SLICK STREET LOOK AS ITS IN GLOSS BLACK*
> where do i stand here ?the bike is built up but iv not even had it out the house yet ,,can they just say tuff ?it was bought through ebay and paid by paypalso there is a paper trail.on the positive its a nice looking bike ,,seems btr made than i was expecting ,,and although its listed as 12kilo ,,it doesnt feel like it and i think they have put a typo in the listing ,,im quite impressed apart from the colour !!!lol


 
It looks to me like they sent you the COYOTE FORTIS which says this in the title:

*FIXIE VIKING ROAD BIKE WITH DROP (RACING STYLE) HANDLEBARS HAS THAT GREAT SLICK STREET LOOK AS ITS IN BRITISH RACING GREEN*

If i understand correctly you didnt order that bike, you ordered the Gloss Black one. They should take it back and replace it. That's what you should ask for.


----------



## jim55 (10 Jan 2012)

some pics ,,im keeping it ,,and have transferred my rack and stuff over ,,rode it tnt ,,all good ,,very smooth and the brakes are good as well,,i cant comment on the gearchange cos ,,er,,, its a ss!!getting up the hills on my route home is doable although its obv more effort ,,its 44*18 ,,but it feels as if im prob gona b faster commuting as im trying a wee bit harder


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (10 Jan 2012)

Sweet looking ride: if you're happy then it's all good!

Bonne route.


----------

